# Mira (the Newf) and her fish



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW....she is gorgeous. A huge teddy bear.

There is a newf/lab mix at our local humane society I wish I could get.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Such focus...can only imagine how fast she must be to actually catch a fish!!


----------



## noblenewf (Jul 7, 2008)

Now THAT's a beautiful dog there...*wink wink*
I'm sure my Hubby would like to take her fishing along with him!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow is she gorgeous. I love how focused she was on the fish, great picture. Has she ever tried to eat one?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it, Donna !! That looks all too familiar ... for hours, yes  Daisy and Mira are kindred spirits, I think they could be good friends.

What cracks me up is when Daisy catches one and decides she has to pee. It's the funniest sight to see her squatting with a fish tail hanging out of her mouth. 

That's a nice size bluegill. Way to go Mira  I think I asked you this before but I don't remember, does she eat them?

Twice Daisy has come up with 3 fish in a single catch. I don't think she'll ever break that record. Now that's really funny to watch ... when she spits them out, they're flopping every which way -- Daisy doesn't know which way to go LOL 

Way too funny, Daisy and Mira could tell some stories


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just love her and what a catch. She is adorable


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Mira!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great fishing Mira. She has been having better luck then me lately. Maybe I need to take her with me.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Has she ever tried to eat one?


No, interestingly. Newfs are fish eaters. It's a large part of their natural diet. Ours get Wild Salmon Oil daily, and canned Salmon and Mackerel routinely. I think she has enough fish in her diet that she just doesn't "need" it.

But occasionally, the others would munch on it if we left it there....and then roll in it once the remains rot. So, we threw that one back...it was alive. If it was dead, we'd dispose of it. Don't need stinky rotted fish smelling dogs! Bleh :lol:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your doggie is totally irresistible !!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Such a beautiful and Talented girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great photo 
My Charlie does that but with Frogs (ugh)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

We need to 'photoshop' Daisy's and Mira's pics together....they are like negative and positive images of each other...the dark and the light...with that same pose, wow!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Mira is just beautiful!


----------

